# 16-G Pro Repower



## fasteddie460 (Oct 23, 2009)

Anybody want so info on 16 HP Briggs twin. It uses a 1 inch Dia. crankshaft by 4 3/8 long. Off the face of the engine block. I have ordered two engines from small engine warehouse. Both engines did not fit for different reasons. I'm very frustrated at my lack of knowledge. Has anyone put together engine info that we could use in the future for engine swaps? I understand that the 20-G pro uses a 1 1/8 Dia. crank. Length unknown....


----------

